
Work/Life Balance Will Make You a Better Software Engineer - itamarst
https://codewithoutrules.com/2016/11/10/work-life-balance-software-engineer/
======
markwaldron
This! I couldn't agree more. I try to end my day at work with a challenging
problem that I won't be able to complete. I think about it a bit on the train
ride home, and then it slowly dissipates throughout my night. I eat some
dinnner, relax with my fiance and go to bed. By the time I get to work the
next day, 90% of the time I'll come up with a solution in 5-10 minutes that I
couldn't get to the day before. Also, doing this gives me a clear entry point
into the day and that 'winning' feeling you get whenever you solve a tough
problem. I highly recommend it.

